# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Дас ист фантастиш! (о пользе кино для взрослых)

## Irina

*Оказывается, 70% жителей планеты  Земля время от времени смотрят  порно. Думаю, остальные 30% просто не имеют соответствующих  технических возможностей.*

Так что порнография, хоть и является запрещенным  продуктом, вполне успешно развивается и неплохо себя чувствует: например, я совсем не уверена, что те же 70% землян видели хотя бы раз в жизни «Огни большого города».

Вездесущесть этого кинематографического жанра – это на самом деле фантастика!

А еще – говорят, что фильмы для взрослых помогают решить проблемы с потенцией и вернуть мир в начавшие было рушиться семьи. И у людей, и у животных сцены сексуального характера практически неизбежно вызывают возбуждение – и если что-то в реальной жизни мешает нам «захотеть», порнография снимает этот барьер.

Так что не стоит особенно грузиться, если вам наскучил семейный секс – попробуйте посмотреть вместе такое вот кино. Заводит фантастически!

Считается, что «нестандартные» порнофильмы помогают людям избавиться от своих  нереализованных желаний – особенно от тех, которые никогда не будут реализованы в силу норм, принятых в обществе, и воспитания, данного человеку.

Психологи считают, что неприличные фантазии, просмотренные на экране, реже требуют реального воплощения – и это хорошо, потому что любая неприличная фантазия, если она не становится пускай себе кинематографической, но реальностью, рано или поздно превращается в идею-фикс, а отсюда и до психологических расстройств рукой подать…

И это уже никакая не фантастика.

А еще несомненна образовательная направленность откровенных кинофильмов. Помню, на заре туманной многоопытной юности один славный парнишка, моложе меня года на три (тогда это воспринималось как катастрофическая разница!), умудрился потрясти меня невиданными доселе навыками и диспозициями.

Когда я уточнила, откуда такое лихое мастерство, он скромно потупился и пояснил, откуда. С именами актеров и продюсеров.

До сих пор благодарна этим продюсерам – многое использую до сих пор.

Шутки-шутками, а ведь ощущение того, что ты кое-что смыслишь в сексе (пусть даже теоретически) значительно повышает самооценку лет эдак в шестнадцать.

Я вовсе не призываю смотреть или, не приведи Господь, участвовать в  изготовлении подобного рода шедевров искусства.

Я только хочу снизить  накал страстей вокруг сакраментальной фразы: «Нет, ты представляешь себе? Он полночи провисел на порносайтах!»

Может, пусть висит?

----------


## BiZ111

лучше пусть *стоит!*

----------


## Sanych

Раз пользуется спросом у почти у всех и каждого, надо пересмотреть отношение к этому делу.

----------


## Irina

> надо пересмотреть отношение к этому делу


Да, продавать  такого рода диски в аптеках в дополнение или вместо виагры

----------

